# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  ولد رســـــــــــــــام

## الوسادة

كان في زمان ولد رسام مسكين وكمان غلبان
كان عندو احلي بنت جران كانت وصلة و غنية
بتغير منها فاطمة و نادية و ماريا كمــــــــــــان
هي كانت حلوة وبتالف عالية ميت غنوة والف ديوان
هيعمل اية العاشق الغلبان هيقولها ولا هيطلع جبان
فكر يروح و يقولها اني قلبو علشان بيحبها ممكن يهد
صخور ويشيل جبال فكر يروح ويوريها ان راسمة كله كان ليها


وانوا اسيرها محبش غيرها بيعشق الجمال
ويا تري اية هيكون رداها علي الحاجات دي كلها
ممكن تفضل ممكن تمشي وممكن تستناه
تتستناه علي بابه وتجيب اخوها و اصحابة وممكن ترضي وتخرج وتروح السينما معاه
قاليتلو


ما تعرفش اني انا برسم كمان واني عيني عليك من زمان يابن الجيران
لو مش مصدقني تعالي نروح اوريك لوحي الي فوق السطوح"
و ادينا عرفنا ردها علي الحاجات دي كلها طلعت خايبة وطلعت دايبة وفتحالوا الباب
وبعد ما عرف ردها علي الحاجات دي كلها امتي هيجي يخطب ويكتب الكتاب
و عاشو في تبات و كمان نبات و جابو صبيان وجابو بنات
انا عارف اني دي اغنية تانية بس الفكرة جات علي بالي في ثانية



مع حبي

الوسادة

----------


## Rahma Queen

يالله ما احلى انو العاشق ما يكونش جبان

----------

